# Surrogacy in India - getting the British Passport - experiences??



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

I have read in a few places that it can take between 3 months to 6 months to get your baby a passport following surrogacy in India.  Is there anyway this process can be speeded up by using a solicitor in the UK.

Is there anyone that has any experience in this matter?

Thanks

E x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Our experience is that the timeframes are really variable, but that you can help yourself significantly by making sure that absolutely everything they want is submitted with your application, and that the forms are absolutely correctly completed.  Talk to the High Commission in advance about your particular case if you can, and get clear advice on what they need before your baby is born.  If you can manage to get yourself a named contact at the High Commission to liaise with, that can also be enormously helpful.

A solicitor with experience can help with all this, and we have seen applications go through in India in 2 months with legal help (and I am not plugging our help with this - we work with immigration practitioners who deal with this side of things).  I can give you some details if you PM me.

Natalie


----------



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you so much.  That would be great I will definitely PM you.  I think anything that can speed up that wait would be worth a try. 2 months is better than 6


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i went to the Alternative Families Show in Sept and there was a couple there with there baby and they were home within 8 weeks.
l


----------



## yorkshirebunny (May 10, 2010)

I was just reading the british high commission site and the process seems to have got longer since we started! If you have a married surrogate, then it previously said you could aim for the citizenship process to be completed in 8 weeks then they would aim to issue passport in 4 weeks, so 12 weeks in total. Now it has increased both parts to around 12 weeks! Natalie, is it possible to have a point of contact at the high commission? I have been reading blogs of poor IPs who are just left waiting for the best as there is no one to speak to anywhere whilst waiting for their documents to come back.
Eggs, hi, I have sent u a PM!


----------

